# My squirrel is dead



## darb (Jun 15, 2011)

I joined this forum a few months ago when I received a baby 13 lined ground squirrel and was looking for others who were familiar with them.
After very little help from a american squirrel rehab board I found this one to have members that actually helped me greatly and I'm thankful for it.

I always figured I'd keep him as a pet knowing he was too tame and ignorant to ever to free and wild.As the months went by I was being guiltted into letting a wild animal free where it belongs.I found a good place to let him go with other 13-liners and slow introduced him to freedom over the course of the past two weeks.He was getting more comfortable and had his own burrow dug so I figurd I'd leave him alone for a bit.

The next couple days I left him out a bit longer each time and then brought him home at night.Well,two days ago As I was pulling in I seen a cat on the other side of the park near the woods.As I got out I realized it had my guy.I chased hoping it would drop him but it took him in the thick woods.I ran in but it was gone.I searched the woods for 2hrs but nothing.Over three months of hard work gone just like that.

I knew he just wasn't fearful enough of everything like the ones growing up in the wild but I had never seen any cats out there the three weeks prior.To top it off it was a feral cat.I plan to kill that cat and that's my goal.

Anyway I thought I'd share my story even though I wasn't very active here.Some of the best advice I got was from members here and The only advice I ignored cost my guy his life.I should have just have kept him for a pet.
Here is a video tribute I made
The Short and tragic life of my lil Guy - YouTube


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your little guy. Unfortunately you can't blame the cat for acting naturally and destroying a poor cat isn't going to bring your little man back. Not to mention that it is illegal. Maybe you can do something to remember your little friend and do soemthing to help the species in future?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

As Nix said killing the cat will not bring your little guy back but instead it will make you just like the cat; a 'murderer' . . . 

Cats in the wild do kill squirrels, mice, rate, toads, frogs etc and they are very skilled at doing so, can you say you would be the same with the method you want to kill this cat with? Can you be sure the cat will instantly die? What if the cats gets away and is just horribly wounded? Will you not feel horrid about causing another animal to be in agony? Can you be sure it is the right cat even?

The best thing to do is just learn from the mistake also remember that allot of people that mean well regarding letting animals run free seem to think that the wild is a Disney movie without disease, starvation and predators. 

I am very sorry for your loss. 
-
Elina


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Really sorry to hear of your fella........ :-(

Nothing agaist cats except that i haye them!!!

Wouldnt harm any, not even the little sh1t that has killed several of my koi and regularly sh1ts in the garden with unbelievable accuracy as to where my hands go....hate `em!

Like wild `cats`, just the domestics that need vanishing, lol! 


Dave.


----------



## darb (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for the condolences,Everyone I know around here could care less about small animals and thought it was a waste of time to raise the squirrel.

However about killing the cat.One of the greatest unknown threats to natural wildlife in america is the feral cat.I checked with every person who lives near and none of them own the cat and some encouraged me to destroy the thing,that's how I even got the idea.

The havoc these ruthless predators cause the local wildlife is staggering.The greatest benefit to all wildlife in the area is to clear out every single feral cat in town.These animals are not meant to roam free.The laws in my area may be different than in the uk but feral cats are ok to kill and even supported by the organized environmentalists in my town.

I never really noticed or cared before but I've educated myself these past two days and I'm shocked at how bad it really is.They are considered a plague in some areas and is only getting worse.The only control a few fringe org.'s do in giant cities is to catch and spay them and then release, but that doesn't solve the problem of all the natural wildlife they kill,and thats the problem in the first place.

People may have a soft spot for these animals because they are cute and common pets but the truth is they are ruthless predators that torture their prey for fun and spread disease.The animal kingdom suffers because of them,the balance is flawed because they don't have predators in the urban areas to thin the herd so to speak.The song bird and other small animal population is really suffering.The owls and other natural predators also lose out on all the same prey the feral cats consume.

Domestic cats are meant to be pets kept inside,They are a nonnative predators.It may sound cruel,and I'm a animal lover,I always thought sport hunted was demented,but the reality is what it is.The more I've learned the more convinced I become about the need to help my town with its own problem.If the cat is smart it won't appear anymore but It is honestly the best thing to do for animals.

I really have no pity for that cat after what I went through to raise that squirrel from near death as a infant and then knowing the suffering he endured.I failed to protect the squirrel and the least I can do is find that cat.It will be the first animal I've killed if I do but It needs to be done.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm sorry, but your going to kill a cat for being a cat?


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

what if its not the right cat you kill first time round? just going to keep at it and hope you get the one that did it ?

i dont blame the cats. it was humans that introduced them in the first place. so blame them. 
better action is needed on the ferals , but i dont believe revenge killing is the answer.


someone elses cat killed my beloved gerbil when i was a little girl. even at that age i still held the cat no grudge and knew that it didnt know better.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

darb said:


> Thank you to everyone for the condolences,Everyone I know around here could care less about small animals and thought it was a waste of time to raise the squirrel.
> 
> However about killing the cat.One of the greatest unknown threats to natural wildlife in america is the feral cat.I checked with every person who lives near and none of them own the cat and some encouraged me to destroy the thing,that's how I even got the idea.
> 
> ...


 
I find it quite bizarre that as an animal lover you are going to turn into a feral cat vigilante because of a mistake that *you* made. Nature is cruel and only the strongest survive so if your little squirrel wasnt one of these then it isnt the cats fault at all, its yours. You say you went back to check on your squirrel, if he had been wild you wouldnt have found him, imprinted animals should never be released, in our country its called abandonment. Why didnt you bring him back when you found him again??


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

darb said:


> Thank you to everyone for the condolences,Everyone I know around here could care less about small animals and thought it was a waste of time to raise the squirrel.
> 
> However about killing the cat.One of the greatest unknown threats to natural wildlife in america is the feral cat.I checked with every person who lives near and none of them own the cat and some encouraged me to destroy the thing,that's how I even got the idea.
> 
> ...


just a few comments 
first cats arnt meant to be kept inside they can be locked inside but in my opinion they shouldn't be 
secondly what about other predators they play with their pray , its how they learn and perfect hunting so they dont starve
and lastly you blame the cat for feeding its self on your helpless pet that you left out in the wild ?
if the cat didnt kill it some other animal would have done 
im sorry but the only thing at blame here is you


----------



## darb (Jun 15, 2011)

trogdorable said:


> what if its not the right cat you kill first time round? just going to keep at it and hope you get the one that did it ?


The cat is a very distinct bright orange with longish hair.I know the cat when I see it,I was at a park type area on the edge of the small town I live.



Shell195 said:


> I find it quite bizarre that as an animal lover you are going to turn into a feral cat vigilante because of a mistake that *you* made. Nature is cruel and only the strongest survive so if your little squirrel wasnt one of these then it isnt the cats fault at all. You say you went back to check on your squirrel, if he had been wild you wouldnt have found him, imprinted animals should never be released, in our country its called abandonment. Why didnt you bring him back when you found him again??


You see the difference between here and the uk is it is illegal to keep a wild animal as a pet,and even though I was going to anyway I was getting pressured to give him his freedom.

He was brought to me as a infant near death from my mother who was working at a friends farm.Her friends's husband is a sportman,for fun he kills these squirrels around his farm and had killed all the adults on the large property.A few days after he did his week long killing spree is when my mom found it on a side walk near the house.What my research said is when mother ground squirrels never return the infants will leave the burrow after a few days before they starve to death.I assume this is what happened and the other ones all died.So I was not going to bring back out there,my mom had to hide it from him as he's the type to stomp the thing and laugh.


My point is here in the u.s. people rehab animals and slowly introduce them.I scoped out dozens of locations before choosing that place because there was other ground squirrels in the area.Over the past 2 weeks I had been out with him 5 hours a day as he dug out a extra hiding hole that the wild one had.Since it's fall they need to digg a really deep burrow to hibernate in.I last couple days i was getting him used to being away from me.each day a bit longer.Its called a soft release method.Anyway I left him a bit longer that day and went back once.I went back a bit later and the cat who other the course of 3 weeks I had never seen had him.end of story.

My point is the feral cats are a real problem in the U.S..If you care so much about it read up on what a severe impact they are causing toward the natural wildlife in urban areas.Pet cats should not be left free to roam as they choose,That sort of attitude is the reason it is this bad.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

> You see the difference between here and the uk is it is illegal to keep a wild animal as a pet


Um no, it depends what state you are in. Yes many require a license or permit but it is legal in plenty of them. 

I am American and I have many, many friends in America with 'wild' pets such as foxes, bears, raccoons, squirrels etc. 

If you were so worried about getting caught why did you not take the squirrel to a rehab centre in the first place or how about when you wanted to set him/her free? 

What do you mean you were pressured? You already said this was by people on-line. . . You are aware you can make it so their e-mails go to your junk folder, you could have stopped going on that forum or how about this one, you do what YOU think is right! 

There is a problem with feral cats in many countries but people do not go around killing them, there are charities that will neuter or spay them so they die out. 

Many, many people let their pet cats out, did you not think that a pet cat might kill your squirrel? How about a fox, an owl, an eagle? . . . 

-
Elina


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

pet and feral cats are killing all the song birds in england as well they do it all over the world, 
the point is the you want to kill that cat because it killed your pet if you like 
that seems to be the only reason 
the cat doesnt deserve to die have you thought that the cat might have kittens that it is feeding in a nest somwere 
would you be happy to have them starve to death just like your pet would have done ?


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

I find it odd that you can be so easily persuaded to take such a morally wrong decision (releasing your squirrel) yet be so difficult to persuade to take the morally right decision in leaving the cat alone. The release you describe is no way near a 'soft release' as you say as this involves protecting them from predators...and whose to say that it would of survived anyway? surely a quick death to feed a hungry mouth is better than slowly starving to death? I dont know much on the species hierachy but who's to know the residential squirrels wouldnt of turned around and killed him eventually for being an outsider or threat to mates and territory.


----------



## darb (Jun 15, 2011)

The Short and tragic life of my lil Guy - YouTube

watch this before you lecture me on the cat.


----------



## darb (Jun 15, 2011)

Elina said:


> Um no, it depends what state you are in. Yes many require a license or permit but it is legal in plenty of them.
> 
> I am American and I have many, many friends in America with 'wild' pets such as foxes, bears, raccoons, squirrels etc.
> 
> ...


Well if you peel back every layer of law down to my city ordinance there is no way I would be allowed to legally have him.I Live in a 8-plex apartment with asshole landlords.So the only way to keep him legally is to get a private rehabbing permit which only allowed me to rehab and release,even then the landlord wouldn't allow it.

The first thing I did after re-hydrating him so he wouldn't die with the 2-3 drops of water mix every 20 minutes for 18 straight hours was to call the rehab center,the only one in my state.I called and they said to drop him off but it was a 300 mile round trip and I didn't have a running car.The volunteer driver refused to make the trip even after I offered the gas money to come get him.The closet private rehabber was a 200 miles round trip and no one would help me out.So I bought the formula and raised him myself.Around the time he was eating solid food I call the rehab center again and they told me to not bring him but just wait a bit longer and drop him of somewhere.I asked the private rehabber if I could drop in off at their farm site and they said just let him go.Their is no info anywhere on how to release a ground squirrel once rehabbed.Unlike what everyone said by just putting him out and he'll be gone he won't leave my side the first few days.I was with 95% of the 5-8 hours a day the past two weeks trying to ease him into being free.You can't get much of a softer release that what he was getting.......


My roommate's were ok for a bit until last month then as he was becoming restless since fall is coming and the instinct to prepare was  making him mean and determined to get outside.
Meanwhile my mom and her friends called it cruel to keep him.All my friends thought I was strange for not killing it right away.Anyone else said it was the right thing to do.I had it planned out to build a hibernation cage in the garage but I wouldn't heard to end of it.





123dragon said:


> pet and feral cats are killing all the song birds in england as well they do it all over the world,
> the point is the you want to kill that cat because it killed your pet if you like
> that seems to be the only reason
> the cat doesnt deserve to die have you thought that the cat might have kittens that it is feeding in a nest somwere
> would you be happy to have them starve to death just like your pet would have done ?



Yeah,I guess you are right,I will admit the obvious reason is revenge,A person would have to be dense to not understand that,just like you pointed out to me.
All along I thought the urge to kill my first animal was a unrelated passion and my research the past two days about the problems with feral cats had nothing to do with me being a few minutes too late and having the privilege to watch the cat kill my squirrel and running off with the carcass.thanks



Drayvan said:


> I find it odd that you can be so easily persuaded to take such a morally wrong decision (releasing your squirrel) yet be so difficult to persuade to take the morally right decision in leaving the cat alone. The release you describe is no way near a 'soft release' as you say as this involves protecting them from predators...and whose to say that it would of survived anyway? surely a quick death to feed a hungry mouth is better than slowly starving to death? I dont know much on the species hierachy but who's to know the residential squirrels wouldnt of turned around and killed him eventually for being an outsider or threat to mates and territory.


I guess every person has their breaking point when being badgered by every person you know about how selfish and cruel it is to keep a pet squirrel.Everyday more and more as fall is approaching.I'm weak willed I guess.I did realize he could be killed,The problem I have is how it happened and I assure you it was not quick and painless.Have you ever seen a cat kill a animal?
the territory thing was not a problem,and starving to death was not one either.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

darb said:


> I guess every person has their breaking point when being badgered by every person you know about how selfish and cruel it is to keep a pet squirrel.Everyday more and more as fall is approaching.I'm weak willed I guess.I did realize he could be killed,The problem I have is how it happened and I assure you it was not quick and painless.Have you ever seen a cat kill a animal?
> the territory thing was not a problem,and starving to death was not one either.


I understand, believe me i do. I have many friends that believe it is wrong to even hand rear an infant. So in doing so i get a lot of flack. But at the end of the day, if you choose to take responibility for a life then the decisions made for it should be yours and yours alone. Atleast that way you will know whatever happens, you did everything that you could of done to ensure its survival.
Im sure it wasnt instantanious no, but hardly any death in nature is. No wild animal is equipped with a bolt gun to dispatch its prey.
Having had 5 cats in my life yes i have seen them kill, 8 out of 10 times they kill them outright. But as said, in order to keep any skill alive and in perfect condition it must be honed and practiced. She may have not killed it outright to take back to her young to teach how to kill properly but it died of shock, she may have been unskilled and still learning. Nature is cruel and its not Disney out there regardless of how much we wish it was.
Regardless of this, well done for your hard work towards the little guy and it is a shame it ended in such a way, but at the end of the day, your little squirrel was given a second chance and was saved a whole lot more suffering as an infant from hypothermia and starvation, than anything it would of suffered at the hands of the cat and you should be proud that he made it so far.
Live and let live, dont make another batch of youngsters orphans because of your frustration. A life is still a life regardless of whether it is native to your homeland. Who gave anyone the right to say which life has priority over another?
If you are truley moved by this, perhaps you could see about starting, or joining with others to start a more suitable rehabilitation centre in your area? It only takes one person to take a stand and make a change for the better :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've read most of this thread, but not the last few posts as I haven't time at the minute. However, what I would like to ask you is "*how* did you release the squirrel".

What you did with that squirrel was basically a hard release, which you should never do with any handreared animal.

The right way to introduce a wild baby back into the wild is to do a soft release - i.e. put it in an enclosure for a month or more in situ, feed it, but don't handle it and keep people away and then open the door and give the squirrel the opportunity to stay or go (which it would eventually do either way) and continue to put food at the enclosure until you were sure it was fending for itself properly.

It's not enough to release it and then bring it home and release it again, because it's still your pet and it doesn't learn enough about life, survival and finding food in a week or two only during the day. A handreared animal, wild or not, is not equipped to cope with suddenly being abandoned. It knows nothing about foraging, as it's had no-one to teach it and I presume you gave it food when you brought it home?

If that is what happened, maybe the cat caught the squirrel because the other squirrels were stronger and faster than he was, because he wasn't totally fit, due to having to learn to look after himself with no education on how to do that?


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry for your loss but you can't blame the cat :neutral: You cannot be an animal lover if you want to kill the cat. Most cats hunt whether they are feral or pampered pets it is cats being cats.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

You killed the squirrel 
You will now kill a cat

Have fun with your hunting, but don't feel you have done the correct thing...you have not, not at any stage of this whole affair since you listened to those saying to let the squirrel out.

I do agree however that cats, like every single other animal, should be the sole responsibility of the person choosing to keep that animal, Your cat, Your job, Your faeces, keep it on Your property....the law needs changing on people finding it acceptable on allowing them to free roam, what on earth has lead to this view? No other pet or non native animal is allowed to free roam. You can't even allow non native birds which are harmless to fly free (I knew someone who use to have free flying budgies that came back every night) Why oh why would it be acceptable to allow a predator to free roam in the massive numbers they do. If they want a cat, they should put the time in to ensure their home and garden are secure to keep a cat within. I do not keep a cat, and do not appreciate others cats being on my property unsettling my dogs any more than they would appreciate my dogs or children running through their gardens.

Lucky for me a well placed bramble bush is keeping the cat highway my back wall use to be fairly deserted


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

If you actually cared about the feral cat issue then you'd be working on spay neuter release programmes in order to reduce the population in your area. By killing this one cat all you do is free up enough food supply for another cat to raise a litter of kittens, so you replace one cat with six. It's a stupid task frankly.
Now stop being childish, accept you made a mistake, and stop talking about things you don't understand on the internet.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Strange how all the cat lovers say its natural behaviour that cats kill things.If my dog killed a cat they would be the first to complain.

There is not a great deal that you can do unfortunately its survival of the fittest and your squirrel didn`t make it.Its a shame but its nature unfortunately.

Its a different scenario but I used to be plagued with cats in my garden until I got a dog.They dont come antwhere near now and the birds can eat in peace : victory:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I would think about the harder option.. trap, neuter/spay and release. If there are a few people in the 'kill the cats' brigade locally, try to talk to them about catching, neutering and releasing. 
One group of people to approach would be people that keep cats, as I am sure they would support such an initiative.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Just read this thread until about halfway through...and all i can say is....

Seriously....?


I appreciate you are upset i would be too, but setting out to 'avenge' your squirrel in that manner really is not the answer....:lol2:


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

The only creatures on this planet that take more than their fair share are people and the reason we as a species do that is because we believe we have the right to play god just as you are talking about doing. I also find it odd that someone who says they love animals calls people who thought you should have killed the squirral when you found it "friends". Do they not deserve to die if the cat does? You and people like your stepdad are what is wrong with the human race. And don't think for one second you are any different than he is because your not. Oh yeah and your Mother didn't tell you to free it because it was best for the squirral she did it because she wanted it out of her house. How naive can a person be? No animal causes the harm people do. Why choose to be part of the problem. Without us life woul balance itself out soon enough but thats not going to happen as the human race will continue to grow untill we are the only none domestic species left. No other animal including cats will ever be able to cause that much damage so why not leave them alone eh? The only way things will ever improve on this planet is if we as a species respect all life and that my friend is not what you are doing.


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Drayvan said:


> I understand, believe me i do. I have many friends that believe it is wrong to even hand rear an infant. So in doing so i get a lot of flack. But at the end of the day, if you choose to take responibility for a life then the decisions made for it should be yours and yours alone. Atleast that way you will know whatever happens, you did everything that you could of done to ensure its survival.
> Im sure it wasnt instantanious no, but hardly any death in nature is. No wild animal is equipped with a bolt gun to dispatch its prey.
> Having had 5 cats in my life yes i have seen them kill, 8 out of 10 times they kill them outright. But as said, in order to keep any skill alive and in perfect condition it must be honed and practiced. She may have not killed it outright to take back to her young to teach how to kill properly but it died of shock, she may have been unskilled and still learning. Nature is cruel and its not Disney out there regardless of how much we wish it was.
> Regardless of this, well done for your hard work towards the little guy and it is a shame it ended in such a way, but at the end of the day, your little squirrel was given a second chance and was saved a whole lot more suffering as an infant from hypothermia and starvation, than anything it would of suffered at the hands of the cat and you should be proud that he made it so far.
> ...


Yup what he said : victory:

So sorry you had to witness the little guys death, i can only imagine how heartbreaking it must have been for you. 

It's difficult to go against your local culture and pressures the way you have, maybe you could find other likeminded people near you and as quoted above begin or join an organisation that rescues and rehabilitates local wildlife. 

Re the feral cats maybe part of said organisation could be geared towards neutering feral cats and educating people re neutering their pet cats and possible simple solutions like putting a bell on them so it's harder for them to stalk wildlife.

You're obviously very passionate and caring, killing one cat won't make you feel good, but focusing all your passion and ability in a positive way could make such a differance to you personally as well as to the wider community and most importantly the wildlife.

Molly xxx


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Blueladybird said:


> Re the feral cats maybe part of said organisation could be geared towards neutering feral cats and educating people re neutering their pet cats and possible simple solutions like putting a bell on them so it's harder for them to stalk wildlife.


Well said that it makes in harder, the average cat wearing a collar with a bell will kill only 1/3rd less birds. 2 per day rather than 3. It is obviously better than nothing, but worth mentioning as many seem to believe it is good enough and renders their animals as safe.


----------



## darb (Jun 15, 2011)

Kare said:


> You killed the squirrel
> You will now kill a cat
> 
> Have fun with your hunting,


Yes,I killed the squirrel that was something I liked,So killing a filthy cat I despise should be full filling and right.At least I have something to do.



Stephen Nelson said:


> The only creatures on this planet that take more than their fair share are people and the reason we as a species do that is because we believe we have the right to play god just as you are talking about doing. I also find it odd that someone who says they love animals calls people who thought you should have killed the squirral when you found it "friends". Do they not deserve to die if the cat does? You and people like your stepdad are what is wrong with the human race. And don't think for one second you are any different than he is because your not. Oh yeah and your Mother didn't tell you to free it because it was best for the squirral she did it because she wanted it out of her house. How naive can a person be? No animal causes the harm people do. Why choose to be part of the problem. Without us life woul balance itself out soon enough but thats not going to happen as the human race will continue to grow untill we are the only none domestic species left. No other animal including cats will ever be able to cause that much damage so why not leave them alone eh? The only way things will ever improve on this planet is if we as a species respect all life and that my friend is not what you are doing.


I agree,I don't like people in general.The joy people get from stalking and killing wild game always seemed wrong to me.Just for fun.

I however will not be killing the cat for sport or hobby.Just as farmers kill menacing wolf's and coyotes responsible for their own problems this pest will be dealt with.
Like someone else said,I'm killing the cat for being a cat,just like people kill deer for being deer and any animal killed my man.
You may look down at your own cat and cringe at the thought of someone killing it,and rightly so.

My mind is not going to change on the subject,And as the days keep going the amount of others searching for the cat grows.Rewards are offered.

All you people who want me to feel worse are just adding fuel to the passion to kill this cat,I'm nearly convinced to find every single feral cat in town and kill it.I hope the cat lovers can understand you are just convincing me more, not deterring my goal.

Hindsight is 20/20,I don't need worthless advice about the past.Rude accusations and harsh judgments bring our opinions further apart and make me spiteful of you.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Ah, look at the big man, able to kill a small, 'defenceless' animal. You do realise the cat, as a feral, was probably hungry and reacting to its natural instinct. You as a human, have the 'gift' of forsight. 
I applaud your sentiments on taking the poor little squirrel in, and bringing it up ok, but at the point you got hold of it, you removed it from nature, from Its gene pool. That animal was destined to die from the moment you decided not to keep it or send it somewhere safe.
If you hadn't seen It get attacked, it would have still been killed, whether by that cat, or another cat, or other squirrels, or even by the harsh, insensitive people like your stepdad that shoots them for fun.
If you want to help the wild populations, you need to catch this cat and get to a rescue where a family can be found for It. Killing it may give you satisfaction for a minute, but then what? Your guys still dead.

Get a grip


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

darb said:


> Yes,I killed the squirrel that was something I liked,So killing a filthy cat I despise should be full filling and right.At least I have something to do.


Get a hobby you idiot. Seriously, you have no idea what your doing, yet you somehow think that killing a poor defenceless pet makes you a hero? You are seriously deluded. You are not a hero, you are a stupid little boy.


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

i think you may need to see a therapist.

you must not have a lot going on in your life to be so focused on killing one innocent cat. oh i forgot , now your talking about killing all of them. . .

unfortunatly , no one here can phsycaly do anything to stop you, but im a believer in karma. so i hope the suffering you intend to cause will come back around , and you suffer as much.

i also hope it brings you many nightmares and sleepless nights. ive seen cats suffering, and it may not have been me causing it , but the vision haunts me. i hope it does you aswell.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

colinm said:


> Strange how all the cat lovers say its natural behaviour that cats kill things.If my dog killed a cat they would be the first to complain.
> 
> There is not a great deal that you can do unfortunately its survival of the fittest and your squirrel didn`t make it.Its a shame but its nature unfortunately.
> 
> Its a different scenario but I used to be plagued with cats in my garden until I got a dog.They dont come antwhere near now and the birds can eat in peace : victory:


actuly i am a cat lover but i have to admit my dogs have killed a cat and i still say its a natural instinct,
it broke my heart to see them kill it but at least it was a clean kill 



darb said:


> Yes,I killed the squirrel that was something I liked,So killing a filthy cat I despise should be full filling and right.At least I have something to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you get satisfaction from killing it then you have a sad life tbh 
i have shot many animals but it brakes my heart every time i do it


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm closing this. I don't think that a discussion of killing cats is appropriate here. Maybe it is acceptable in the USA, but it is not acceptable in the UK where this forum is based.


----------

